# Incident in Stokes Croft yesterday?



## WasGeri (Oct 27, 2005)

I was cycling past Westmoreland House - that big derelict building - yesterday on the way home and there were three police cars and an ambulance outside, I looked over to see what was going on and a woman was lying on the pavement face down. The paramedics weren't doing anything to her, just standing about.  

She looked in a very bad waym I have to say.

Did anyone else see or hear anything about what happened? I'm guessing she either OD'd or maybe fell from the roof (although that seems unlikely, but has happened before).


----------



## Zaskar (Oct 27, 2005)

Sadly an all too common sight.  Assuming they werent splatted I would guess it was a drunk or a dead person, hence the apparent lack of paramedic action.


----------

